# Propane tank relocation...



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I got to move a 1000 gallon propane tank for a job. The tank is just in the way. How big of a paint in the arse is this going to be? Can the propane company come and remove the propane from the tank?

I am just wondering what to expect when i call the propane company monday.

Got to move the the entire gas line too. In the way of the reinforment zone behind a structual retaining wall.

This damn job needs ton of permits and inspections


----------



## Hvacman4god (Feb 18, 2007)

I dont percieve this being to bad of a job once the propane is recovered. In my state in some parts you would need a private gas installer to do this job and in other parts the gas company could do the job.


----------



## CheckmateOhio (Mar 4, 2007)

The local companies here will remove the propane, but you get no credit for it. Then they will move it for you for about $300.00


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I hope the tank just didn't get filled! It will cost the guy some $$$. I know when i worked with a GC, the companies just dropped the tanks on site and we'd install them ourselves, then the plumber would run his line etc. Got to see what this town will let us do.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

matt...

have the propane supplier do the move.
don't put you're name on 
work like that.


----------

